# Prix de vente : Ipod touch 2g 32go ?



## The_ferret (15 Décembre 2010)

bonjour

je possède un Ipod touch 2g 32go jailbreaké en 4.2.1
acheter il y a 1 ans, je souhaiterai savoir combien le vendre svp ?

Ps: l'appareil est dans un état neuf, aucun rayure avec boite et ecouteur

merci


----------

